# Heresy Online Chat



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've installed a chat area on http://www.heresy-online.net/chat/phpMyChat.php3

Nothing to download, nothing to do except click the link below - register your user name and enter the private room Heresy.

Here's a real simple guide to help out.

Heresy Chat Server


Register first then follow the guide










There's also a link on the top navigation bar.

See you in there!




> The phpmychat site can be found here http://www.phpheaven.net/ if you have any queries.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

GHAH! There are not enough characters allowed in the user name field for me to Skcuzzlebumm in - GHAH! Will have to be become Skcuzz (god i hate shortening my name. Neil becomes Ni! Which is waaayyy too monty python esq).

Ayways see you in there.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

sign on!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Will do.

We also have MIRC, guys.

But I'm sure you'll will prefer this.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I've popped in briefly a couple times but no one else is there. I'll try again later.


----------

